# Eheim 2217



## Whitey1121 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have an Eheim 2217 that is making a grinding noise when running. I've taken the impeller assembly apart and gave it a real good cleaning. It's not making as much noise but is enough to annoy the wife which is never good. Already made sure there weren't any air bubbles anywhere, all that looks good. Could sand actually get up into the motor assembly or would just buying a new impeller fix the issue?


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

I run 2 of the 2217 on my 180g. I get the occasional grinding/gurgling after I clean my 2217 but generally that is an air pocket and one tilt of the filter and viola, gone.

It could also not be primed properly, check to make sure your tap valves are open all the way.

also, this may sound lame but try tilting the filter back and forth ever so slightly. That may do the trick. 

Only other advice i can give at this point is break it completely down and give it a really good scrubbing. Process of elimination, why go spend money on an new impeller if one is not needed.

Good Luck

RW


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

It is only connected to the "motor" magneticly and the impeller is the only moving part (other than water) so grinding has to be there. Motor portion if one can honestly call it a motor is sealed from water. I never have a problem after it runs a couple minutes if the impeller is clean and in good shape. It might be worth looking that the shaft and blades are not bent chipped, etc. or if there were more grung on blades so it made it wobble. Any debris down in the little pocket where the shaft fits that might make it off center? Wipe the sides of the magnet smooth to keep them from rubbing the sides of the hole.


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

the hole in the impeller can sorta wear into an oval shape and then they will make a noise.


----------



## Whitey1121 (Apr 10, 2009)

Took it all apart again last night and looks like the impeller is running unbalanced. It has some wear on one side of it. Cleaned everything out really good again and used some compressed air to try to get any small stuff out as well. Put it all back together as as straight as possible and still makes some noise. Ceramic shaft and impeller both looked good after looking at it again. Guess I can't post a link until I have 5 posts.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check to make sure the impeller has both black rubber support bushings in place. One is located in the center bottom of the pump head and the other in the locking piece or latch. These will enlarge slightly after a few years, causing the shaft to not stay securely centered. If you purchase a new shaft, they come with it.

Most of the time, the noise is caused by an incomplete evacuation of air when priming the filter. I find it extremely important to NOT prefill the canister with water when priming it. Also make sure there is no media of any kind above the top lattice screen and the lugs/feet are facing up.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Priming the Ehiem can seems to give more trouble than I have had with mine. Maybe it is a matter of luck or a matter of not expecting immediate quiet. I have mine under the tank and it seems quite natural to just let the water run down into the can and out the outlet tube. Others seem to have more trouble. I can see there might be a bubble of air laying against the top which did not get to the outlet right away but is not something that has ever bothered me. I assume that it will work out and flow upwards when it can.


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Everyone has some great tips so far, one thing you might want to check is the amount of flow that is actually going through. Look at spray bar and see if you have a good volume of water coming out. The reason i'm saying this is because i have had it happen with my 2215 and my xp3. When i looked into it and saw that in both cases there was low water volume, i checked the hoses to realize that they had doubled over, (they were nipped off) because they hoses were longer and just bent over blocking the flow... once i checked that the noises seemed to go away....

Might not be what's happening in your case but worth a look.....
cheers!!!!!


----------

